# Peace/Necron 99 costume help



## anubis1369 (Jul 19, 2009)

I know with all the talent out there someone is bound to have some tips on how to proceed with my costume this year. What I am looking to create is Peace/Necron 99 from the movie "Wizards". I really would like to have the costume incorporate Necron 99 sitting on his 2 legged horse, with my legs as the horse's legs. This would mean my torso would be the top half of Necron 99 while a false pair of legs would be straddling the saddle. I've included a pic for a those who are not familiar with the film. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

wow, that's quite the undertaking. nobody under the age of 30 would have a clue what you were "are you an alien riding a emu?"
I know I have seen the movie but remember nothing of it (I think I know why...damn you 80's!)


----------



## anubis1369 (Jul 19, 2009)

30? I figured at least 35. Guess you could say I'm old school. Been wanting to do this for a while but never knew how to proceed. And yes, I am expecting the "alien on an emu" question. Let 'em wonder, right?


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

Ok, I didn't want to insult anyone who was 30 and acually knew this movie ....beyond seeing it on the dusty VHS rack next to the p0rn room.
Let 'em wonder is right. I see tons of costumes (mostly anime) that I have no idea wtf they are...but I can appreciate them...unless they are bearded fat guys dressed as sailor moon.

OK, I know my chatting isn't helping at all so let me give my 2 cents on this. The only way I can see the body working is if you create the big egg shape body and horse neck out of a large tomato cage (I have used them for a few things) with a hole for your body. Maybe cover the tomato cage with plastic chicken wire (very light) so you can cover the body in a dyed fabric sheet .....or some crazy textured fabric from yard rolls if you are not afraid of sewing....which I hope you are not because the outfit is going to need some.
I have made legs before out of bent thick steel wire with bubble wrap constructivly wrapped around it and taped. The best way is to have the wire loop around your waist so both legs are connected.

My boss is giving me the eye, gotta run.

Good luck.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh holy crap, check this out! you could save tons of time by modifying this costume....


----------

